# GeekVape Aegis Squonk - Review



## StompieZA (30/9/19)

Together with the Aegis X kit, GeekVape sent me their newest Aegis Squonk Box Kit, integrating an Aegis Squonker Mod and a Bottom Feed Tengu RDA. This kit is equipped with the advanced AS-100 Chipset and features rapid and responsive firing times, allowing the use of atomizers with a resistance as low as 0.05ohm and identifying any attached atomizers accurately.

*Item Name :* Geekvape Aegis Squonk
*Manufacturer:* @geekvape 
*Website: https:* www.geekvape.com
*Cost:* $92 (Converted R1390)

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by @geekvape for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device. I’m not being paid for this review and this review is my own opinion and views.

Let me start by shows you some unboxing pictures:

The box below is the review sample box and the retail version will have all the fancy pictures ect. 




















_

*What’s inside the box you ask?*

1x Aegis Squonk Mod
1x Battery Door Assist Tool
1x L-Shaped Hexagonal Wrench
2x N80 Fused Clapton Coil
1x GV Triangular Tool
1x 510 Drip Tip Adaptor
1x Squonk Bottle
1x Tengu RDA
1x 810 Drip Tip
2x Feather Cotton

_*Note:*_ The extra conversion plate to change the mod from a squonk to a normal single battery vape is not included in standard packaging and will be available to buy as an extra. This was only included in the reviewers samples.




*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

*Aegis Squonk Mod*
*Size:* 86.5x 41.2x 31.5 mm
*Thread connection:* 510 
*Chipset:* AS-100 Chipset
*Wattage output:* 5- 100W
*Screen:* OLED Display Screen
*Resistance range:* 0.05- 3.0ohm
*Modes:* Power/ VPC/ TC/ TCR/ Bypass
*Temperature Range: *100- 315℃/ 200- 600℉
*Battery type:* Single 18650 (Not included)
*Material:* Plastic & silicone & SS & Zinc alloy
*Protection:* 10s Cut-Off/ Short-Circuit/ Over-Charging & Discharging/Over-Heat/ Over-Current/ Anti-Dry Protection

*Tengu RDA*
*Size:* 24x 28.3mm
*Juice well:* 6mm deep 
*Thread connection:* 510 
*Drip Tip:* 810 Widebore 
*Material:* SUS303 & Acrylic
*Configuration:* Single/ dual coils

*Overview*




*So, what do I think about this device? *
Real simple, this is an Aegis Solo, uses the same AS100 chip set and functions exactly the same as one but now has a built in squonk bottle with some innovative design to get the bottle to squonk up the the RDA which i think is really cleaver. The 510 housing does not squonk through the 510 connection but rather around the pin and uses grooves in the 510 pin on the RDA to feed the liquid up and push it out of the middle post. 

*Looks?*
Mmm okay so put in simple terms, as mentioned Its basically a Aegis Solo that has a squonk bottle built into it. Its features a very simalar design, shape but due to the built in bottle, the device is a little longer to make space for the bottle at the back. The Tengu RDA looks great as well and has been out for a couple of months and nothing of this RDA stands out as new but its a design that works great, simple looks and easy to use.

*Squonking - How it works:*
The Aegis squonk has been designed to be one unit and works great as the squonk bottle is connected to a plastic tube that feeds to the 510 connection. The Squonk pin on the RDA and the 510 pin has grooves in them. When squonking, the whole 510 housing on the inside fills with liquid and then pushes up though the groves up into the middle post of the RDA which has two tiny holes where the liquid will then fill the well.

After you are finished, the excess juice will then get sucked back into the bottle. 







*RDA, Squonk & Flavor:*
The Tengu RDA is great, simple but great. The middle post is gold plated and also connects to the 510 pin. The deck has two very small holes on the bottom on each side where the eliquid comes out and fills the juice well. The RDA has air holes that perfectly line up with the coils and provides excellent airflow straight onto the coils giving you great flavor! 

Its a super easy RDA to build and there is nothing to it. I built the RDA with the two N80 Fused clapton coils that comes supplied with the kit and also used the cotton and so far its pretty awesome flavor! 

The top cap has two pins which slot into the base of the RDA that ensure the inside of the top cap is fixed to one place leaving the outer side of the top cap free to move allowing the air holes to adjust. 






Here i have installed the two coils that come with the kit and i must say they provide excellent flavor, no spitback and were easy to setup. There wasnt much hot spots and they both heat up nice and evenly. 





*Changing from Squonk to Mod:*
Changing from the Squonk to the mod is easy as chips! Undo the two top allenkey screw and the squonk part simply pulls away from the mod. Attach the non squonk cover and tighten the screws again. 














*Cleaning: *
Cleaning the Squonk bottle requires a little more work:

Step 1 : Remove the squonk cover from the mod
Step 2 : Slide open the fill cover and remove two small silicone plugs
Step 3 : Remove the two screws under the silicon plugs
Step 4 : Squonk bottle is now loose and needs to be pulled through the housing
Reverse order to fit back to the mod. 

BUT - I have seen a video from Geekvape where they put the whole mod underwater and just squonk it, this will suck liquid into the bottle and by pushing the bottle will squonk water back out cleaning the whole system including the 510 pin. 

*How’s the Vape?*
This being my first ever squonk device, i am blown away and wish i had tried squonking alot earlier! I have always been a fan of dripping but having to drip every couple of pulls annoyed me. With one deep push on the bottle for a second or two, the juice well fills up wetting the wicks and you are ready to vape. Flavor is excellent as drippers usually do, but yeah she is a little thirsty. 

The overall vaping experiencing is total bliss but using a single 18650 is a pain especially at 70W to heat the two Fused Claptons to a good level, the battery level tends to drop fairly quickly. I would have given this squonk a 10/10 rating if it was released with a 21700 battery or if it had the option of taking both a 18650 or 27100 battery, that would have been awesome! 

*Colors/designs available*:
Several great colors will be available, I love the blue and the green ones! 




*My Pro's*
IP67 Dust, Waterproof, Shock resistant 
Build quality is really good
Built in squonk bottle with replacement/spare bottle in parts
AS 100 chip provides fast response firing 
No leaking from the squonk bottle, RDA ect
Super easy to setup, even for a squonk noob like me!
Quality N80 Fused Clapton Coils, Coil tool, Cotton all included.
Plenty of spare parts are included (Retail package wont have the conversion cover - Sold separate)
Great flavor from the Tengu RDA
Smooth draw with no whistling from the RDA
Easy to use menu on the mod and switch between modes

*My Cons's*
Allen key provided to remove the cover slips, had to get a better one from my tools to remove the allen key in order to change covers. 
Single 18650 battery mod, probably the biggest con...could have been a 21700 mod for better battery life
Replacing/cleaning the squonk bottle is a pain in the bum! its a mission getting the bottle in and out of the cover but its due to IP67. 

*My Verdict?*
Let keep it simple, If you liked the Aegis Solo but love squonking, This is for you! Paired with the Tengu RDA in the kit and also being able to buy the separate cover to change it to a normal Solo will leave you with one mode but two options. Some might probably say its stupid and why not just by a Solo...i get it but we all know how people are and that we are sometimes a little undecided lol So here if you get sick of squonking, you can buy the extra cover. Its an awesome kit, looks great and is IP67 so it will almost be indestructible! 

*Would I buy one or recommend one? *
I might be converted from RTA to Squonking....so Bloody hell i give it a 9 out of 10 yesses!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

Not much excitement over this Squonk it seems?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/10/19)

Exited...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/10/19)

I think its awesome and would like to get one...eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/10/19)

And @StompieZA 
brilliant review

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

Resistance said:


> I think its awesome and would like to get one...eventually.



I have been wanting to try out and get a squonk for the last year, Went looking at Vapecon but didnt see much. Had my eye on Wismec BF Luxotic for a while as it was cheap and looks cool! 

So for this being my first ever squonk, it is really easy to setup, use and dont spill or leak even if you really over push the bottle. 

Really the only major change i would like is a 21700 battery option.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StephenE (1/10/19)

I am going to get one of these and the X. When are they hitting the stores?


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

StephenE said:


> I am going to get one of these and the X. When are they hitting the stores?



You wont be disappointing in any of them! Excellent mods! 

They should be in stores in the next two weeks from what i have heard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (1/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Not much excitement over this Squonk it seems?



Squonking in general has been on a low for the last year or so. Not just here but overseas as well. Not sure why but it could the UK regulations limiting the amount of juice and pod systems getting popular. As well as RTA's getting getter.

I'm still having 4 out of 5 squonk devices. They are just way easier to use for me. The one RTA I've got will drive me to therapy classes if I had to refill it 5 times a day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

Adephi said:


> Squonking in general has been on a low for the last year or so. Not just here but overseas as well. Not sure why but it could the UK regulations limiting the amount of juice and pod systems getting popular. As well as RTA's getting getter.
> 
> I'm still having 4 out of 5 squonk devices. They are just way easier to use for me. The one RTA I've got will drive me to therapy classes if I had to refill it 5 times a day.



Ahh okay makes sense, This being my first squonk i think its awesome and love having 10ml in a bottle to squonk. That was the one issue i had with RDAs and dripping....having to carry the juice bottle everywhere and to this day i dont know how lots of people prefer it over RTAs (Except for the flavor aspect) 

Squonking is just so much easier and better imo, but makes sense what you saying...it might be a dying trend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (1/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Ahh okay makes sense, This being my first squonk i think its awesome and love having 10ml in a bottle to squonk. That was the one issue i had with RDAs and dripping....having to carry the juice bottle everywhere and to this day i dont know how lots of people prefer it over RTAs (Except for the flavor aspect)
> 
> Squonking is just so much easier and better imo, but makes sense what you saying...it might be a dying trend.



Nah, I don't think its dying. I'm sure it will pick up again. I don't see pods being that popular for long and squonking just need a few good innovations to be popular again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

Adephi said:


> Nah, I don't think its dying. I'm sure it will pick up again. I don't see pods being that popular for long and squonking just need a few good innovations to be popular again.



I have reviewed a couple of pods and although they offer great flavor, i just dont get the kick from them as with my big mods and doubt i will ever just use a pod, TBH once i reviewed the pods, they go in their boxes cause they just dont work even with 50mg nic salt. So yeah im not that big of a fan.

But i must say that this squonk is something new and innovative so hopefully geekvape hit the sweet spot and everyone flocks to get this, i have seen some excitement and people asking when it will be available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (1/10/19)

Fantastic Review, like always.
I had a Normal 80 Watt Aegis with an Ammit RTA. One of my friends convinced me to get a topside dual squonker with a Pyro V2 Rdta. I was scared of squonking at first, but it works great, especially driving for like 500km and never filling your tank or squonk bottle.
Can't wait for the Aegis squonk, as I loved my Normal Aegis. And yes - it can take a beating.

I would strongly urge anyone who hasn't tried squonking, to at least give it a go. You can find a cheap Pulse 80 Watt BF squonker for under R 500 to test first.

Keep up the great reviews, love that you give even the smallest detail, that can help convince buyers to turn the maybe into a definitely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

StephanKuhn said:


> Fantastic Review, like always.
> I had a Normal 80 Watt Aegis with an Ammit RTA. One of my friends convinced me to get a topside dual squonker with a Pyro V2 Rdta. I was scared of squonking at first, but it works great, especially driving for like 500km and never filling your tank or squonk bottle.
> Can't wait for the Aegis squonk, as I loved my Normal Aegis. And yes - it can take a beating.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback, thought you would love this as ive seen you are very keen on the squonk hahaha.

Yeah like mentioned this is my first and i will continue using it, it is a little heavy on juice usage lol, doubt ill see 500mk with this 10ml bottle hahaha. 

But yeah the aegis mods can take a proper beating!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (1/10/19)

I think geekvape just resurrected squonking.


StompieZA said:


> Ahh okay makes sense, This being my first squonk i think its awesome and love having 10ml in a bottle to squonk. That was the one issue i had with RDAs and dripping....having to carry the juice bottle everywhere and to this day i dont know how lots of people prefer it over RTAs (Except for the flavor aspect)
> 
> Squonking is just so much easier and better imo, but makes sense what you saying...it might be a dying trend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> I have been wanting to try out and get a squonk for the last year, Went looking at Vapecon but didnt see much. Had my eye on Wismec BF Luxotic for a while as it was cheap and looks cool!
> 
> So for this being my first ever squonk, it is really easy to setup, use and dont spill or leak even if you really over push the bottle.
> 
> Really the only major change i would like is a 21700 battery option.



you have been Assimilated. Welcome to the squonk.
the luxotic would have hooked you too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/10/19)

Resistance said:


> I think geekvape just resurrected squonking.



I think so too, the concept is really good and works really well. Its something that no one has done before.

The bottles included is also quite thick so will last really long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/10/19)

Squonk mods are all basicly the same and do the same thing. Once you bought a few there is no need for a new one. They all give great flavour with rda's. So its not dying, just not many people buyimg new mods.
The pods and mods/rta's on the ther hand does not give the same flavour/satisfaction, so people using them, always feel they missing out and buy the newest hype in the hope it will get better.
They should just start squonking and then they will stop chasing hypes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Squonk mods are all basicly the same and do the same thing. Once you bought a few there is no need for a new one. They all give great flavour with rda's. So its not dying, just not many people buyimg new mods.
> The pods and mods/rta's on the ther hand does not give the same flavour/satisfaction, so people using them, always feel they missing out and buy the newest hype in the hope it will get better.
> They should just start squonking and then they will stop chasing hypes



Although I enjoy a good mtl vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/10/19)

Resistance said:


> Although I enjoy a good mtl vape


Mee too, but my mtl is also on the squonk, go almost 2 days before a refill needed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Mee too, but my mtl is also on the squonk, go almost 2 days before a refill needed



Is that still the Galaxies MTL RDTA you using @Jean claude Vaaldamme ?


----------



## Silver (11/10/19)

Great review @StompieZA 
And especially since its your first squonker

I may have missed it in your review, but do they say what the capacity of the squonk bottle is?

I agree, it would be great to have the ability to use 21700 batteries

I got my Reo squonkers (mechanical) in May 2014. Have 2 of them with MTL atties in daily use and two have direct lung atties that get a bit less use but still quite regular. The thing I like about squonking is the convenience of not having to drip. Tanks are getting good these days - so I guess the advantage of having a RDA on top is getting less and less. 

In any event, I love my squonking and doubt I will ever give it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/10/19)

Silver said:


> Is that still the Galaxies MTL RDTA you using @Jean claude Vaaldamme ?


Yes use the Galaxies rdta and rda daily. But must say I set them up a bit lose, so not to tight a mtl vape, almost like a restricted dl that I mtl. Im testing the Voopoo Vinci at the moment and its draw is this exact draw I like, very lose mtl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (12/10/19)

Silver said:


> Great review @StompieZA
> And especially since its your first squonker
> 
> I may have missed it in your review, but do they say what the capacity of the squonk bottle is?
> ...


Thanks Silver,

Just checked now and cannot believe i left one of the important things out.

The bottles are 10ml so they hold a good amount of liquid which i like.

After using it for sometime i really like the concept of squonking, the flavour and the fact that even over squonking wont leak on this RDA.

Still the biggest issue is the battery, ill have to look at a better battery for single use then i might use this daily to work but having to change a battery cause its to weak to fire 70w isnt cool

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks Silver,
> 
> Just checked now and cannot believe i left one of the important things out.
> 
> ...



Thanks @StompieZA - 10ml is fantastic!
If it had a 21700 battery it would probably be a great thing to comfortably get through all the juice without a battery change.

My Reo bottles are only 6ml but you only fill to 5ml to allow space for the little tube to go in.
Its a mech and uses 18650 batts so after youve vaped about that tank worth the battery sag is noticeable - moreso on a more powerful setup but even on a MTL tame setup.

I am looking to get a regulated squonker that can do more liquid on one battery without noticeable battery sag.


----------



## Adephi (12/10/19)

With a brand new Samsung 30Q battery you should get close to finishing a bottle. The RSQ mods is only 18650 compatible and they seemed to do alright. But that is almost 2 years ago and things have moved on a bit.

My only worry now is if I do get an Aegis squonk now and 6 months down the line they release a 2x700 version.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/10/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @StompieZA - 10ml is fantastic!
> If it had a 21700 battery it would probably be a great thing to comfortably get through all the juice without a battery change.
> 
> My Reo bottles are only 6ml but you only fill to 5ml to allow space for the little tube to go in.
> ...


With a regulated squonk you dont really get battery sag as with a mech. I do easily 2 x the +-6-7ml bottle on a 18650 battery. 
The problem with squonkers are they allready bigger with the squonk bottle in the mod. Thats why dual battery squonks never took off and are not very popular. Just to big and heavy. Even 21700 squonkers dont seem to be very popular, like the Topside also bit big and heavy.
I dont mind just carrying an extra battery in a silicon sleeve with me, thats the easiest. But these days mostly take 2 18650 squonkers with for the day, then I dont even need to take a juice bottle with also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (12/10/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> With a regulated squonk you dont really get battery sag as with a mech. I do easily 2 x the +-6-7ml bottle on a 18650 battery.
> The problem with squonkers are they allready bigger with the squonk bottle in the mod. Thats why dual battery squonks never took off and are not very popular. Just to big and heavy. Even 21700 squonkers dont seem to be very popular, like the Topside also bit big and heavy.
> I dont mind just carrying an extra battery in a silicon sleeve with me, thats the easiest. But these days mostly take 2 18650 squonkers with for the day, then I dont even need to take a juice bottle with also.


You mean apart from these ones! With a Sanyo B 4250 mAh you cruise through 2 - 3 bottles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/10/19)

Grand Guru said:


> You mean apart from these ones! With a Sanyo B 4250 mAh you cruise through 2 - 3 bottles.
> View attachment 180142


Yes they atleast keep the weight down because they are plastic. But most 21700 batt only have about a 1/4 more mah than 18650's so one has to decide how much longer vape time that is going to get you, compared to a bit bigger mod, more expensive batteries etc. Most vapers normally have 18650 batts.
At the end the market tell the story and single 18650 mods and squonkers are the most popular.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

